# Why does my dog knock over her food?



## caramel07 (Oct 1, 2008)

My dog (goldendoodle) knocks over her food only outside. She doesn't do it while I'm there only when she is alone. This doesn't happen inside the house. Sometimes she will eat it off the ground, but most of the time she doesn't. Is she just bored? I know about the no spill bowls, but haven't tried them yet. Any advice or meaning behind it?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

why does she have food outside?....can you just take it away?..

sounds like she may just be doing it for fun...how old is she?


----------



## caramel07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well she does spend most of her time inside, but sometimes when I'm outside working I'll bring her out with me with her food and water. That's when she does it. She's a year and a half so maybe she'll grow out of it.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

if she keeps doing it I would just take it away(just leave the water)...if she is dumping it that probably means she is not Hungry .......

what is her feeding schedule?.....do you "free feed"?


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

My dog did this. She started out by turning the dish upside down when she was all done eating. She wouldn't stop until it was upside down. After about 7 months of doing that, she started tipping it before she ate.

THEN she stopped eating all of the food on the ground. And became a very picky eater.

I bought one of those things that you put the food dish into like a table so they don't have to bend all the way over. She doesn't tip it anymore beause it is a lot higher.

Then I got a second dog, and now she scarfs the whole bowl before he can finish his and start eating hers.


----------



## Pupsbegood (Sep 12, 2008)

Can you buy that type of bowl online anywhere?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

google search "elevated dog bowls"....


----------



## Pupsbegood (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! Wow...there is a wild range of prices on these things. I found a bunch for $20-$30, but a few around $100. I never knew that it was better for their posture to have an elevated bowl.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

A cheap way to elevate your food bowl is buy a pot you would normally put a plant in, now place your bowl on the inside (sitting on the rim of the pot). I have a stainless steel dog bowl with a lip around the surface so it sits nicely on the top part of the pot. Plus, you can buy a nice pot to match the decor of your home. Obviously, you will have to take your dog bowl with you when you look for a plant pot to make sure it is secured nicely.

When you bring the food outside does the bowl slide or move on the surface it is on. None of my dogs will eat off our wooden deck, patio etc, because the bowls will move slightly, freaks them out.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, elevated bowls are good for the posture..also heard somewhere that it helps their digestion as well..may be wrong on that one. But I guess it is like laying down and eating versus sitting up straight (for humans).. Ever try to eat while laying down? Major heart burn  One of the reasons I can't tolerate being sick lol..


----------

